# 14 weeks pregnant almost, no symptoms .. freaking out !!



## AndreaBat

.. Hi Ladies .. I haven't quite moved over from 1st trimester yet but im hoping some1 may have some reassurance for me ..

A little history .. im 40 years old and just over 13 weeks pregnant .. lost our first baby at 8 weeks in June 2010 .. :cry:

I know we lose our symptoms from 10 weeks but I just dont feel pregnant and before I did, NOT even my boobs are sore and that has freaked me out even more because i read stories that its a sign of mmc when u lose the sensitivity in your boobs .. :wacko::wacko:

I dont even feel the ligament stretching in my tummy anymore and that was always a sure sign something was alive and growing in there .. :dohh:

Have I lost the plot .. is it just me or anybody else feeling like this .. :wacko:

The other thing is i have freaked myself out because i was not aware that you should not tan when u are pregnant and I quit my job due to too much stress and ive been tanning on the lilo .. going to the beach etc .. it never crossed my mind it could be harmful to baby .. look at the bush people .. they ran around in the heat half naked all day .. :wacko::wacko:

Any reassurance would be great .. thanks :flower:


----------



## msflowerfairy

Hi,

I have hardly ever felt pregnant, and had no symptoms whatsoever.
In fact i did 16 pregnancy tests because i simply didn't feel any different. I had no sickness, no dizzy spells, no sore boobs...nothing!

I am 18 weeks now, and have had the odd occasion where i have felt quite sick, i have heartburn, my boobs hurt, i feel emotional, and i am starting to feel pregnant, although i still can't believe it LOL!

I think it just depends on the individual to be honest, but i would try not to worry too much.

As far as the tanning goes, i can't help you there, i am a pale and interesting strawberry blonde head LOL!


----------



## Lawhra

Don't stress yourself out. I read weekly updates online each time my week goes up and for week 14 one actually read "you may not feel pregnant anymore". Seriously, that is what it said! So I'm sure you're fine, just enjoy the lack of suffering because it will come back later with the big bump etc :D
As for the tanning, just ease of it now you know but I'm sure it won't have done you any harm.


----------



## Gracemum

Please dont worry. 

I never have pregnancy symptoms and during my first pregnancy this really freaked me out. I would worry that I never had morning sickness, felt tired and no sore boobs. I would actually want to throw up because thats what pregnant women do!

This time I just enjoy being one of the lucky ones with no symptoms. 

The best thing you can do for your baby is chill out and relax (easier said than done!)

Bet you will feel better when you get a big bump to rub! Wish you all the best hun.


----------



## Geek

I wouldn't worry too much, I never had any had any symptoms and was convinced they'd be nothing there when I went for my first scan.

I'm now 15 weeks and have only just started having stretching pain and have felt a little nauseas once or twice but that's it. I think everyone just experiences it differently. If you're really worried you could always give your midwife a ring I'm sure if she thought anything was wrong she would get you an appointment.


----------



## BabyMama2010

Aww hun, I feel for you as I went through the exact same thing. Trust me, dont worry. 

I had NO symptoms at all apart from sore boobs which suddenly stopped at 7 weeks. Then I was left with nothing so I know how you feel! 

I turned 24 weeks yesterday & still dont believe Im pregnant!! I do still freak out at times but have gotten better since I started feeling my wee man moving around, which came at about 17 weeks. I was also so paranoid that my bump wasnt growing, in fact I still think its quiet small now & I just look fat!! lol

It is so true though that every pregnancy & woman is different - we're lucky - enjoy it!! 

xoxo


----------



## kazb25

this is defo normal at the stage your at. I dont feel pregnant either and my boobs stopped hurting from around 10 wks and are pain free. I had a scan 2 days ago and everything is fine so loosing symptoms does not mean loosing the baby at all. If i were u i would stop reading up on anything to do wiv mc because that is what will be driving u up the wall and worrying u. There are so many stories out there that this and that means doom and gloom but seriously, just ask us pregnant ladies who are actually going throu it and living it if u want to know if others have same experiences and rest assured that this type of thing is normal and experienced by loads of other ppl on here.


----------



## Veck

I lost my symptons around the same time as you. It's normal, you're entering the second trimester and your body's dealing better with the hormones. Don't worry!
:flower:


----------

